# Just Don't Lose Your Hope...



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

.....................


----------



## asianliason (Dec 18, 2011)

THIS HERB CHANGED MY LIFE KANNA S CALLED ALSO1 words DUB MOTHER ****ING STEP DUBSTEP CHECK IT OUT ON YUOUTUBE YOU DUDE I LOST MY DUBSTEP CD WHEN I WENT BACK IN TIME TO AVOID ALL THESE LOSERS THEN WALKD INTO A TRAIN SO I COULD GO TO HEAVEN AND CHILL WITH ALL THE PRODUCERS THEN WE KILLED SOME DEATHMETAL FANS AND WENT TO HELL AND ENDED BAK ON EARTH JAAAAAAMN DUBSTEP BRO ...TUST YUR INSTINCTS AND RETAIN YOUR FAITH FOREVER THIS MUSIC IS MEDICATION FOR THE SOUL AND SUBCONSICIOUS ALSO MAN UP AND DO I T U CAAAAAN I HAVE FAITH IN U AND EVRY1 AND I DONT EVEN KNOW U BUT FAITH THAT U CAN DO WEELL IS ALL NNOT MUCH MORE CUZ I HARDLY KNOW U LOLOL TAKE CARE


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

asianliason said:


> THIS HERB CHANGED MY LIFE KANNA S CALLED ALSO1 words DUB MOTHER ****ING STEP DUBSTEP CHECK IT OUT ON YUOUTUBE YOU DUDE I LOST MY DUBSTEP CD WHEN I WENT BACK IN TIME TO AVOID ALL THESE LOSERS THEN WALKD INTO A TRAIN SO I COULD GO TO HEAVEN AND CHILL WITH ALL THE PRODUCERS THEN WE KILLED SOME DEATHMETAL FANS AND WENT TO HELL AND ENDED BAK ON EARTH JAAAAAAMN DUBSTEP BRO ...TUST YUR INSTINCTS AND RETAIN YOUR FAITH FOREVER THIS MUSIC IS MEDICATION FOR THE SOUL AND SUBCONSICIOUS ALSO MAN UP AND DO I T U CAAAAAN I HAVE FAITH IN U AND EVRY1 AND I DONT EVEN KNOW U BUT FAITH THAT U CAN DO WEELL IS ALL NNOT MUCH MORE CUZ I HARDLY KNOW U LOLOL TAKE CARE


Man, whoever you are...Sure you doesn't belong to this site.You don't know any respect.


----------



## ZO0PIDY (Nov 20, 2011)

i feel you bro... i got social anxiety my second year of high school. I was shy most of my life and until i got Rosacea (google it) which elevated the shyness into social anxiety. It is the worst. i have a handful of friends, and never had a girlfriend. My friends tend to misunderstand. They under value me, never ask me for advice or never take my ideas into consideration. I get bad anxiety around new people and i come off as strange and wierd because i cant converse. My worst case is when im explaining something, either i just go mind blank or i sound stupid because im on the spot. and dont even get me started on panic attacks...

I think having SAD has put me on the path of self-awareness.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hope is really best medicine next to a good sense of humor


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

softshock11 said:


> Hope is really best medicine next to a good sense of humor


You are absolutely right..


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

nice story man. True fighter


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

asianliason said:


> THIS HERB CHANGED MY LIFE KANNA S CALLED ALSO1 words DUB MOTHER ****ING STEP DUBSTEP CHECK IT OUT ON YUOUTUBE YOU DUDE I LOST MY DUBSTEP CD WHEN I WENT BACK IN TIME TO AVOID ALL THESE LOSERS THEN WALKD INTO A TRAIN SO I COULD GO TO HEAVEN AND CHILL WITH ALL THE PRODUCERS THEN WE KILLED SOME DEATHMETAL FANS AND WENT TO HELL AND ENDED BAK ON EARTH JAAAAAAMN DUBSTEP BRO ...TUST YUR INSTINCTS AND RETAIN YOUR FAITH FOREVER THIS MUSIC IS MEDICATION FOR THE SOUL AND SUBCONSICIOUS ALSO MAN UP AND DO I T U CAAAAAN I HAVE FAITH IN U AND EVRY1 AND I DONT EVEN KNOW U BUT FAITH THAT U CAN DO WEELL IS ALL NNOT MUCH MORE CUZ I HARDLY KNOW U LOLOL TAKE CARE


 WTF?


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

i just want luv said:


> nice story man. True fighter


Thanks man... 



> SourDog
> 
> WTF?


I don't know who the hell is that guy..He just posted something which doesn't make any sense.


----------

